# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  اردني حتى الموت

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

اردني اقول وافتخر واعلي الصوت ،،،


**


**



**اصيل ونشمي وما اعرف طعم للموت ،،،

صقور بالسماء حوامين ،،،

نحرس ترابك يا اردن هيك حلفنا اليمين ،،،

اردنيين ونعشق ارضك يا وطن ،،،

اصلنا مكتوب ومحفور على حيطان الزمن ،،،

اردنين والدنيا تشهد ،،

ولو نموت لا ما نخون اليمين


سألوني شو يعني( الأردن)

قلتلهم الألف أبو حسين واللام لعيونك يا سيدي

والألف أنــا الأردن والراء

ربي يحمي ترابنا وملكنا وجيشنا وشعبنا

والدال دير بالك على ترابها وشجرها

وهواها والنون نور عيني ونجمة

دربي عمااااااااااان شفتوا شو يعني الاردن






*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شو حلوة
اردني اردني  :Icon31:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله يحلي ايامك حبيبتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

أنا  اردني
اسمي الكرم 
وأصلي  الشهامة 
والشيم
وعنوان بيتي الكبرياء
أنا اردني لو تسألون عني في اعماق الزمن
راح  تعرفون ان الاصالة معدني 
وان العدالة موطني 
والعزة طبعي 
أنا اردني 
سعادتي بث السعادة في البشر
وهوايتي نصر الضعيف ودرء  الخطر
وحبيبتي في القلب .. 
محلاها الاردن 
تروي عروقي  بالوفاء

صديقة أبدعتِ بهذا الطرح 
كلنا فحر بأردننا و إنتمائنا للقيادة الهاشمية

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اشكركِ دموع لإضافتك الرائعه .. سلمتِ من كل مكروه ..

----------

